
List of Websites That Support OTP, WebAuthn, FIDO2 and U2F - ushakov
https://www.dongleauth.info
======
captn3m0
I was referring to this, and turns out the data on the upstream is much more
accurate: [https://twofactorauth.org/](https://twofactorauth.org/)

(based on my limited cursory glance).

